# Icse Vs Cbse



## krates (Feb 23, 2009)

So which one do you think is better ???

i prefer ICSE


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 23, 2009)

Have you studied in both? 

I'll say CBSE because I studied with it...


----------



## Coool (Feb 23, 2009)

Any day ICSE over CBSE.....
Did'nt studied both


----------



## utsav (Feb 23, 2009)

ICSE ftw  it has syllabus based on Cambridge University and has a good reputation worldwide.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 23, 2009)

Both suck in terms of quality of education but depends on school


im from cbse...felt ok...

icse is more worse........


----------



## utsav (Feb 23, 2009)

If ICSE is worse then CBSE is worst


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 23, 2009)

ICSE has a much better standard. I've studied in an ICSE school and also a CBSE school.


----------



## s_arka_r (Feb 23, 2009)

I've studied in ICSE upto 10th, n CBSE for my +2....
It depends on wat u want to call good...
I mean ICSE is tougher than CBSE so puts u under a lot of pressure...
So, i think CBSE is better, it gives me more free tym....


----------



## utsav (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah ICSE is way tougher than CBSE. and is way too detailed which gives a good base to a student.


----------



## gforce23 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've studied in both mediums - CBSE from the 1st to the 8th and ICSE from then on. IMO, CBSE has a lot more theory while ICSE places a lot more emphasis on practical work. For some reason, Hindi under CBSE was frackin difficult to score while ICSE was pretty easy, possibly due to the slightly more lenient scoring system. However, the option to learn French in the CBSE system was a vital plus while Accounts under ICSE was quite boring to be honest. The fact that ICSE is slightly easier is evidenced by my annual % graph - I went down to 80% in the 8th grade but shot back up to 95% in ICSE.


----------



## stellarbpo (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi,
I think ICSE is better.It's a bit tough than cbse


----------



## utsav (Feb 23, 2009)

gforce23 said:


> I've studied in both mediums - CBSE from the 1st to the 8th and ICSE from then on. IMO, CBSE has a lot more theory while ICSE places a lot more emphasis on practical work. For some reason, Hindi under CBSE was frackin difficult to score while ICSE was pretty easy, possibly due to the slightly more lenient scoring system. However, the option to learn French in the CBSE system was a vital plus while Accounts under ICSE was quite boring to be honest. The fact that ICSE is slightly easier is evidenced by my annual % graph - I went down to 80% in the 8th grade but shot back up to 95% in ICSE.



learning french is also an option in ICSE .it depends on the school which subjects they are offering. I had 7 subjects in ISC 10+2 and also 4 books in english instead of the standard 2 books prescribed by the counsil. My neighbour guy in CBSE had just 5 subjects and used to get lot more free time to enjoy.
And the theory quality is way better in ICSE.


----------



## Chirag (Feb 23, 2009)

International Baccalaureate anyone?


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 26, 2009)

Icse


----------



## Rahim (Feb 26, 2009)

ICSE gives marks to students like khairaat. Freemein le jao. Even average students score in higher 80s. If you go through the school's marks of ICSE students, all they get is 55-60. But the moment they give thier Board's exams..they eng up getting 85-90  I am not kealous of their marks but a little angry where high marks should be for really merit students not for any champu. Got my point. It pains to see stupid students, who doent study at all, being reqrded so kindly ubder ICSE.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 26, 2009)

ICSE better? Yeah i've seen the "herd" of books they have to carry and read.

CBSE is loads better off than ICSE for sure.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 26, 2009)

Both suck!


----------



## confused!! (Feb 26, 2009)

I studied in ICSE till 12th. I don't know anything about CBSE but one thing about ICSE is they are very liberal while giving marks..at least till 10th.

My science coaching master in 11th said that ICSE is much tougher than CBSE but my friends in CBSE deny that


----------



## Rahim (Feb 26, 2009)

confused!! said:


> one thing about ICSE is they are very liberal while giving marks


Thats exactly the point. Awarding high marks to champus.


----------



## confused!! (Feb 26, 2009)

^^Champus??Tu bola nahin kidhar se aaya..teri baaton se lag raha hai ki you are from CBSE


----------



## utsav (Feb 26, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ICSE gives marks to students like khairaat. Freemein le jao. Even average students score in higher 80s. If you go through the school's marks of ICSE students, all they get is 55-60. But the moment they give thier Board's exams..they eng up getting 85-90  I am not kealous of their marks but a little angry where high marks should be for really merit students not for any champu. Got my point. It pains to see stupid students, who doent study at all, being reqrded so kindly ubder ICSE.



Am a stupid champu then  . I won several state level competitions and also was the 1st runner up of Bournvita quiz contest in UP in 2004.even the winner was a ICSE student  . I got 85.8% marks in my 10th in ICSE and 85% with 7 subjects in 12th(u read it right ,7 subjects and not just 5) and i know how much i studied for it. 

I agree that a student struggles to score marks in school exams but scores high marks in ICSE boards. Its only because ISCE board schools follow very strict standards and make extremely tough question papers . I know when i used to show my school question papers to my frnds in CBSE schools they almost used to piss in their pants. They were not from any ordinary CBSE school but well known schools like Jawahar Navodaya Vidhyalaya and many others.

Another point. Almost 70%of the students in my city who get thru IIT and AIEEE are ICSE students and just 25% are CBSE students. Ohh i forgot. ICSE students r champu morons thats y .

And dude, scoring 85-90-95% aint easy in ICSE. U need to have extreme command over the subject and ur accuracy needs to be very high only then u can expect 90%+


I had two friends Kaizad (2 yrs senior) and Gaurav (3 yrs senior). Both were frm ICSE board.

Kaizad got 91.4% and got 214 AIR in IIT and presently he is in IIT-K.

Gaurav got 97.2% and got 5th rank AIR in IIT and he is in IIT-M now. He was the 2nd all india ranker in ICSE 12th .

If they r stupid champus then how the heck they got thru IIT?


I hope you got my points that ICSE students r no less than CBSE students.



comp@ddict said:


> ICSE better? Yeah i've seen the "herd" of books they have to carry and read.
> 
> CBSE is loads better off than ICSE for sure.





Whats ur experience regarding this?
U r just a kid who i think havnt even appeared for 10th i think and giving comments like a experienced teacher.

Way to go dude. Way to go....


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll pick ICSE any day! Having to run off each day to some other town just because the examination centre is located there appeals to me as a bad idea. In fact, many a times have I replied to CBSE students with a "What "Centre kahan para?"?!?".


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 27, 2009)

utsav said:


> Whats ur experience regarding this?
> U r just a kid who i think havnt even appeared for 10th i think and giving comments like a experienced teacher.
> 
> Way to go dude. Way to go....


Who are you to stop me from expressing my thoughts?

And anywayz, I've given my thoughts, comment, don't question their very existence.


----------



## utsav (Feb 28, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Who are you to stop me from expressing my thoughts?
> 
> And anywayz, I've given my thoughts, comment, don't question their very existence.



Do anything u want. I dont care abt guys like u who think themselves to b superior . And in some cases thoughts should not be given jus like that which u r doing. There should be a solid base for everything u speak (specially in places like public forums). 

And yea .learn some manners of how to talk with sum1 who is elder than u. Gagandeep and krates(kushagra) here in the forum r much more mannered than u in ur age group. Learn sumthing frm them too.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 28, 2009)

^^^
Age is no consideration for respect in a forum..Knowledge is. Anyway Respect is earned not demanded...

Anyways IMO there should not be any boards at all. You have everthing to lose in them. If you score well, it would be said everybody does so and no big deal at all and if you do bad, well your career has been smashed... 
Not to mention they are nothing but a distraction for science students of class XII..
Thank God I have given both my boards...


----------



## Chirag (Feb 28, 2009)

@utsav - You think you have to be intelligent to get into IIT? Hmm think again. BTW IIT-Kharakpur or some other branch, 100 students failed in their first year. You don't really have to be intelligent for competitive exams, I mean these college enterance exams.


----------



## utsav (Feb 28, 2009)

Chirag said:


> @utsav - You think you have to be intelligent to get into IIT? Hmm think again. BTW IIT-Kharakpur or some other branch, 100 students failed in their first year. You don't really have to be intelligent for competitive exams, I mean these college enterance exams.



That happens in every college. Thank the government for the &h!tty reservation system bcoz of which students who r not worth to b in these colleges are getting in and failing and commiting suicide in large numbers. Jus think on it. I found it to b correct.


----------



## Chirag (Feb 28, 2009)

^^
Well keep reservations aside. Take SAT for example, my friend who almost tops the school without even studying got only 1500 in SAT. There are people who just know 'HOW TO SOLVE' those exams. I know people in Kota who spend two years just learning how to solve IIT questions. I mean you are not even supposed to be intelligent. If you know how to solve those kinda questions you are done. They mug up all the tactics, all patterns and stuff and pass and then fail in first year.


----------



## utsav (Feb 28, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^^^
> Age is no consideration for respect in a forum..Knowledge is. Anyway Respect is earned not demanded...



Ohh, u mean am a n00b na? Widout any knowlege and common sense?
And am not demanding any respect from u all.  I hav enough respect among the old members of this forum. 


All i was saying was if u cant giv respect to any1 then you have no right to insult any1.



Chirag said:


> ^^
> Well keep reservations aside. Take SAT for example, my friend who almost tops the school without even studying got only 1500 in SAT. There are people who just know 'HOW TO SOLVE' those exams. I know people in Kota who spend two years just learning how to solve IIT questions. I mean you are not even supposed to be intelligent. If you know how to solve those kinda questions you are done. They mug up all the tactics, all patterns and stuff and pass and then fail in first year.



I agree to this to some extent. But u just cant solve a question of differentiation when u dont know whats the differentiation of sin x. U need to study too else no exam can be cracked just by mugging up tactics .Got my point?


And u cant keep that reservation thing aside. Thats the fact.


----------



## shashank_re (Feb 28, 2009)

CBSE has LOT better quality than ICSE or IGCSE.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 28, 2009)

@utsav: Just ignore my "champu" word and then go through my post again and you will understand what i actually meant. It has nothing to do with good students, but average students, who get their hopes so high after scoring 80s.

As for your achievements on getting 85% with that 7 subjects (ya i read it correctly), its no big deal and i have no problem with that. Jo study karte hain, usey marks milte hain. Boards are not like professional exams.
 I too secured 86% (ICSE) & 94% (ISC) and i didnt follow that stupid rule of "Best of 5 Subjects" crap. This thread is not of boasting about each others marks.

You being older or someone being younger as if it counts in this online world. You must know that. Kya family banani hai yahaan


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 28, 2009)

Speaking of the IITs, one of my Professors once showed me a news article he had discovered when he was in Kota for a few months.

The article was written by someone who had used the RTI act to find out the actual cut-off marks and required marks for admission in the IITs.

The report stated that a guy who had scored in a single digit in Physics, 0 in Maths and single digit yet again in Chemistry missed Mumbai by 3 marks or something.


----------



## krates (Feb 28, 2009)

i am just about to finish my class 10th so wanted a suggestion should i go for icse or a cbse school for 11th and 12th


----------



## utsav (Feb 28, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> @utsav: Just ignore my "champu" word and then go through my post again and you will understand what i actually meant. It has nothing to do with good students, but average students, who get their hopes so high after scoring 80s.
> 
> As for your achievements on getting 85% with that 7 subjects (ya i read it correctly), its no big deal and i have no problem with that. Jo study karte hain, usey marks milte hain. Boards are not like professional exams.
> I too secured 86% (ICSE) & 94% (ISC) and i didnt follow that stupid rule of "Best of 5 Subjects" crap. This thread is not of boasting about each others marks.
> ...



i messed up in environmental education and hindi which fcked up my overall percentage in 12th  lol.

forget all the crap 

PEACE HO... (a line from Shakespeare's Julius Caesar)


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm right now studying in CBSE (9th)..Can some experienced members guide me whether to continue CBSE or take ICSE for 10th onwards or 11th and 12th.
I got 92% in Semester I and 93.1% in Semester II this year....I'm thinking of switching to ICSE...what say?


----------



## Rahim (Feb 28, 2009)

^Its all about hard work and i myself is not averse towards any board.


----------



## Chirag (Feb 28, 2009)

@utsav-You didn't get my point. I meant you don't have to be intelligent to crack IIT enterance. Avg. students + 2 years learning tactics can crack.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 1, 2009)

utsav said:


> Do anything u want. I dont care abt guys like u who think themselves to b superior . And in some cases thoughts should not be given jus like that which u r doing. There should be a solid base for everything u speak (specially in places like public forums).
> 
> And yea .learn some manners of how to talk with sum1 who is elder than u. Gagandeep and krates(kushagra) here in the forum r much more mannered than u in ur age group. Learn sumthing frm them too.


*
Man you are the one who first talks like a bull* loser* 



> Whats ur experience regarding this?
> U r just a kid who i think havnt even appeared for 10th i think and giving comments like a experienced teacher.
> 
> *Way to go dude. Way to go....*


See this is what you wrote. And when I say something, bahut lag gaya. Man......

EDIT:-
And I'm sorry if I was rude. There's my sincere apology for that.


----------



## utsav (Mar 1, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> *
> Man you are the one who first talks like a bull* loser*
> 
> See this is what you wrote. And when I say something, bahut lag gaya. Man......
> ...



I said way to go coz u were posting ur pointless thoughts without any good experience of the matter and by that i meant u hav a long way to go ahead b4 u start getting whats the reality .and u just quoted my post and wrote "who are you to stop me " as if  i am sadakchaap guy bragging about here. I know u r very proud of ur post count in so less time and i have heard about from many other forum members too .thats y u r speaking so rudely here thinking that u r very intelligent.

And if i am a loser then tell me what u hav achieved in ur life? Huh?

And stop ur silly apology joke.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 1, 2009)

^Shaant hoja Utsav  Jaane bhi do yaaron.....


----------



## utsav (Mar 1, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Shaant hoja Utsav  Jaane bhi do yaaron.....



Main toh shaant hogaya tha pehle hi


----------



## vivekkanu (Mar 1, 2009)

obviously *CBSE* ,,,,,....... ICSE's syllabus sucks... !!!!!!!!!!! especially bio and history for 10th class....


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Mar 1, 2009)

both sux  btw, am CBSE


----------



## utsav (Mar 1, 2009)

vivekkanu said:


> obviously *CBSE* ,,,,,....... ICSE's syllabus sucks... !!!!!!!!!!! especially bio and history for 10th class....



Can u please list the topics covered in 10th bio part in science book of CBSE ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 1, 2009)

^^
Evolution of Dinos


----------



## utsav (Mar 1, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> Evolution of Dinos



lmao


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm a CBSE board student.

Comparing Xth of ICSE and CBSE, ICSE is tougher. I've read the ICSE English book, it kicks ass. Gaining marks in CBSE has seriously become easier. You gotta read the whole Julius Caesar play whereas in CBSE, we just have a small act from it.

ICSE is easier than CBSE in the lower classes, but it gets tougher in the higher classes.

Edit:

Things get different if we talk about cracking IIT-JEE. The one who religiously studies for 2 years cracks it. You can't say that he was a ICSE student or a CBSE student, thats why he has cleared because the level of IIT-JEE is very high. 



a_rahim said:


> @utsav: Just ignore my "champu" word


Actually, your 'champu' word has intensified the argument,


----------



## max_demon (Mar 1, 2009)

krates said:


> i am just about to finish my class 10th so wanted a suggestion should i go for icse or a cbse school for 11th and 12th




same

i aspire to get into IB , but it is real hard . i just wanted to know where (CBSE or ICSE) is better Computers subject ?
Also , i suck at language , social sciance . but can do better in maths and sciance . so which emphasizes on this thing .


----------



## utsav (Mar 1, 2009)

max_demon said:


> same
> 
> i aspire to get into IB , but it is real hard . i just wanted to know where (CBSE or ICSE) is better Computers subject ?
> Also , i suck at language , social sciance . but can do better in maths and sciance . so which emphasizes on this thing .



For 10+2 computers is very good in ISC board. But if ur grammar in english is very weak then u better avoid ISC coz u wil suffer a lot struggling to get marks as ISC is very strict in giving marks in english.


----------



## abhimanyu1401 (Mar 1, 2009)

ICSE ROCKS!!
Cmon guys....our English is waaaaaaaaaaaay better.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 1, 2009)

utsav said:


> And stop ur silly apology joke.


Man, you guys have such arrogance, sincere apology ko bhi joke.

'm sorry, I started a hopeless quarell with you anywayz.


Well, next month I'll post abut how CBSE was, an about ICSE, let's see.


----------



## utsav (Mar 1, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Man, you guys have such arrogance, sincere apology ko bhi joke.
> 
> 'm sorry, I started a hopeless quarell with you anywayz.
> 
> ...



tum joke hi maar rahe they , maan lo ab. goli chalake kehte ho ki "kisi ko lag gayi ho toh my sincere apologies for that" ,kya mazaak hai!! 

and i would request the mods to lock the thread please coz some kids here forget manners and respect for others in a public forum


----------



## kalpik (Mar 1, 2009)

comp@ddict, utsav please behave.. You two are fighting like kids! I know this is fight club, but still, there are some limits. I'm not closing this right now, but if this continues, im afraid ill have no other choice.

P.S.: comp@ddict, abuses, on any account, will not be tolerated.


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2009)

abhimanyu1401 said:


> ICSE ROCKS!!
> Cmon guys....our English is waaaaaaaaaaaay better.


I leik good English spiking people


----------



## Chirag (Mar 1, 2009)

@max-IB is nothing hard. Those are just rumours. Depends on your subjects actually. 

Option 1 - English is hard to score.
Option 2 - Hindi/French. Hindi is easy. French depends on you.
Option 3 - Business/Eco depends on your interest. Its easier than cbse/icse as there is NO NEED to mug up crap. You have to be practical. Information Technology - Pretty easy.
Option 4 - Phy/Bio/Chem/EVS - Pretty easy. Hope I pass phy this time.. Hmm
Optino 5 - Maths - Depends on your level - HL/SL/Studies. SL is great. Studies is easiest. HL. lol take it.. you gonna love it IF you understand the questions. 
Option 6 - Visual Arts or any other from Option 1-5.

If you are not thinking of going abroad or even if you are thinking, forget IB. Outside good universities need 35+ points for admission while for other boards 75%+ will do and trust me 32+ points in IB is hard. The good thing about IB is you get to select subjects. You guys are in 10th, right? Forget IB then. The only good IB schools in India have closed their admissions. Rest are just for the sake of it. You won't get the true experience there.


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2009)

ichi said:


> I leik good English spiking people


i also likes gudd englis speeking peoples.


----------



## Count Dracula (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey guys stop spamming  . Myself I attend an ICSE school but people around my area say CBSE is better as it has less mugging up and more understanding etc.I'm gonna stick with ICSE though.But as people comment, I think CBSE is better.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2009)

Forget all this sh!tload of crap you are being told by proponents of "public-says-best" theory.

*It ALL depends on which stream you are currently doing, and also on which state you are from and finally on your own skills which syllabus you do.*

ICSE needs hardworking dedicated and also intelligent students, and you often end up getting 5% or 10% less than CBSE students in 10th, while students from stupid boards like Karnataka State Board get 10%-15% more than you because they study next to nothing in karnataka.

I took CBSE, but I advice you to go for ICSE from 1st upto 10th whether or not you are good or bad because the learning experience there makes you stronger for 11th and 12th. But going half way through CBSE to ICSE is stupidly dangerous unless you are a really hard worker. This advice is applicable ONLY to those who want to feel how hard work looks like.

Else, join an easy board if you want to just pass 10th and concentrate on future more. You can take up extra-curricular classes upto 10th, while science and commerce students of 11th/12th don't have time for ANYTHING during the mad rat-race for IIT and CA respectively. Its stressful, but FUN when you are about to write the exams. Anyway, trying to manage extracurricular stuff in 10th is good for you because you would be juggling between several coaching classes and school in 12th and this sort of helps you get started and at the same time not loose out on childhood fun.

Anyway, 10th marks don't matter much. Even if you get marks as low as 80% you qualify to great 11th and 12th schools. Instead of wasting your time studying subjects you won't pursue after 10th, I advice you to get your basics strong in those subjects which you intend to pursue in 12th. For example, wannabe PCMC students can forgo parts of Biology in 10th to study physics and mathematics in-depth in 10th to have an easier time in 11th and 12th for example. Same advice applicable for Social for PCMB/PCMC students.

I don't mean forgo as in "don't study" but as in don't push yourself too hard to study them if in the same time you can study much more of another subject.

As far as CBSE is concerned, upto 10th you can manage with Last Minute preparation. DONT DO THAT. I learnt it the hard way. Because in 11th and 12th you need continuous studies for which you need practice right from 10th. Ofcource you will end up completing the syllabus pretty fast that way, but then you can use the extra time to study for future classes, by going to advanced portions of other subjects - I personally recommend you learn Logarithms and Calculus in class 9-10 itself if you have the time - log in 9th and calc in 10th. Because CBSE has a totally messed up 11th and 12th syllabus, which has NO logarithms and at the same time, you USE calculus in chemistry and physics a LOT before even learning them in mathematics which completely screwed my 11th life (you learn calculus only in 12th but use it in 11th).

Funnily enough, when learnt at a young age, Calculus and Logarithms appear damn easy, as I noticed with a friend. You just need a good teacher for that.

And yeah, for an easy and comfortable 11th/12th, you can go from ICSE 10th to State Board 11th/12th if your state's board is riddiculously easy like in Karnataka. Do this if you are going for a Bacholars Course like B.Com whose entrance is based ONLY on marks obtained in 12th exams.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 2, 2009)

^Had that been an answer to an exam's question , you might get full marks


----------



## Chandal (Mar 2, 2009)

I have studied ICSE from 1 to 10th and I know it has helped me a lot in grasping conceps of Physics and Chemistry in 10+2 CBSE. ICSE is the best.Computer Enthusiasts should go for ICSE always.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 2, 2009)

huh ??
Loser 1 vs Loser 2 ??
Good !!
Indian Education system sucks. LOL.


----------



## eggman (Mar 2, 2009)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> huh ??
> Loser 1 vs Loser 2 ??
> Good !!
> Indian Education system sucks. LOL.



Trust me. If taught the proper way(which unfortunately is rare)), Indian education system at least till 12th is excellent.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 5, 2009)

erm both have its plus points...ICSE is really good in language subjects...some of their english topics are excellent...whereas CBSE was really good in maths & science...i have only studies cbse till the 10th std but while comparing this is what i found..just telling u out of experience althought that was quite some time ago..i would say its a tie...


----------



## krates (Apr 12, 2009)

hmm i am thinking of taking admission in cbse school...


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, it depends........Some people react differently to different situations and I feel CBSE and ICSE are kinda on par with each other (personally I studied in neither but I did go through the books for my 12th studies).......if I were to put it on a scale I'd say CBSE would be more suited for people studying B.Sc/M.Sc degrees (conceptual clarity) while ICSE is better at applied science (engineering degrees e.g.)


----------



## yogi_raj2 (Apr 15, 2009)

I had studied in both.I feel that both are the best in each case.
ICSE exams are tougher in case of English whereas CBSE exams are tougher in case of Mathematics.
CBSE prepares a student's mind to work according to the requirements of the competitive world and the exams.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 1*



rstu671 said:


> chaussure tnnike shox r4*www.pumafr.com/chaussures-requin-homme-360-tous-marron-so05-p-497.html chaussures requinhttp://www.pumafr.com nike chaussures文章1，可以在UBB可视化编辑器中，添加和修改文章内容。



Reported!!!!!!!


----------



## vivekshakya007 (May 3, 2009)

Hey,why you all guys are fighting.Everyone knows that There is no competition between the two.CBSE is best.


----------



## Achuth (May 6, 2009)

kkk
master here
cbse rulezz
n not ICSE
it really !@#$%%
hehehe
cauz ma kouzin
studies icse he says it is not gud
but i study CBSE n i say it is veryyyy koollll8)8)


----------



## utsav (May 6, 2009)

Achuth said:


> kkk
> master here
> cbse rulezz
> n not ICSE
> ...



You know its a funny world we live in


----------



## Cool Joe (May 6, 2009)

@Achuth- That's no reason why CBSE is better


----------



## Achuth (May 12, 2009)

okk koool
i juz quuoted a reason 
i really feel so
sry if i really hurts someones feellingzz:roll:


----------



## risrockz (May 21, 2009)

ICSE sucks puts a lot of pressure on students


----------



## Techn0crat (Jun 14, 2009)

Both Sucks!!!!

(Don't ask me which board I am from)


----------



## max_demon (Jun 14, 2009)

howz Maharashtra State Board ?


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 25, 2009)

Syllabus is good, it is almost perfect for B.Sc aspirants but the correction I hear can go haywire on certain years! (for example, this year.....B.Sc cutoffs went down because of poor results compared to previous year in science/biology stream. I sincerely do not think the students this year were worse than last year, so it is wholly down to the correction )


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 25, 2009)

risrockz said:


> ICSE sucks puts a lot of pressure on students



ICSE gives pressure on students to help them understand the basics so that they don't get problems in understanding in their +2. 

You can't tell that it sucks, it is better than all the boards till the Class X level AFAIK. I am an ICSE pass out and I know what I am talking about!


----------

